# 5amp STC's



## Moad (11/9/14)

I ordered 2 STC's that said heating and cooling and no mention of 5amp.

They arrived, they are one or the other and are 5amp.

Dispute from paypal said they would refund if I sent back to China which would cost about $3 less than I paid for them.

anyone want them? You can have them for $10 each pickup from Newcastle.


----------



## MartinOC (11/9/14)

Sorry to hear that, but as the old saying goes: Caveat Emptor.

'Lesson for all here....Check the details of your purchases *before *you click "buy"...


----------



## Moad (11/9/14)

Haha I checked the listing, there are also laws to protect idiots like me such as the consumer guarantee.

Unfortunately they don't apply to China


----------

